# KG on the move?



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i just heard on the radio that the pistons were in talk with minnesota to somehow swing a deal that would land detroit KG. How stupid would minnesota be to do this. Probably just something to make the day go by a little faster with some off the wall news.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> i just heard on the radio that the pistons were in talk with minnesota to somehow swing a deal that would land detroit KG. How stupid would minnesota be to do this. Probably just something to make the day go by a little faster with some off the wall news.


Scarily enough, I could actually see this happening..Detroit is one team with enough depth to give up a lot and still have a decent supporting cast around KG. Though I'd hate to see the current incarnation of the Pistons breaking up, they were such a balanced, disciplined team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What, Ben Wallace, Chauncey Billups, and Tayshaun Prince for KG? Detroit can't get KG without giving up at least 2 of their best players, probably even 3.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually, the rumor is that Minnesota will waive KG under the amnesty provision and he'll sign with the Rockets for the LLE.

PG: Nick Van Exel/Mike James/Luther Head
SG: Bob Sura/David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady/Jon Barry
PF: Kevin Garnett/Stromile Swift/Juwan Howard
C: Yao Ming/Dikembe Mutombo

:happysad:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Actually, the rumor is that Minnesota will waive KG under the amnesty provision and he'll sign with the Rockets for the LLE.


Baka!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Actually, the rumor is that Minnesota will waive KG under the amnesty provision and he'll sign with the Rockets for the LLE.
> 
> PG: Nick Van Exel/Mike James/Luther Head
> SG: Bob Sura/David Wesley
> ...


PG: Van Exel | James | head
SG: McGrady | Wesley | Sura
SF: Garnett | McGrady
PF: Swift | Howard | Garnett
CN: Ming | Deke | Swift

would probably be better. Although i would much rather have like.. nash or bibby for a pg than NVE.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What, Ben Wallace, Chauncey Billups, and Tayshaun Prince for KG? Detroit can't get KG without giving up at least 2 of their best players, probably even 3.


If the Wolves are really gonna try and trade KG, they won't get nearly as much as they ought to, simply because no team has enough to give back equal value without gutting themselves. Look at it this way, if Pistons give up any 2 of their frontcourt starters for KG, they'd still be an extremely formidable team.

say 

McDyess
Rasheed
KG
Rip
Billups

If they give Prince and Big Ben. Of course, I think KG is a Timberwolf for life, so I don't see it happening. But *if* KG is on the block, the Pistons can offer more than most teams and still retain 2-3 good players around KG.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> If the Wolves are really gonna try and trade KG, they won't get nearly as much as they ought to, simply because no team has enough to give back equal value without gutting themselves. Look at it this way, if Pistons give up any 2 of their frontcourt starters for KG, they'd still be an extremely formidable team.
> 
> say
> 
> ...



Yeh just like the Shaq trade... impossible to get equal value for KG... he might have started out saying he wanted to be a Timberwolf for life, but if he can't see his team ever winning a championship then I'd move if I was him... He's got enough money now, just play for Houston for free


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No, I don't like the idea of signing KG for the LLE. What's he gonna be doing while Yao and T-Mac work the pick-and-roll? T-Mac runs the show here, he needs the ball in his hands, so with KG here T-Mac's game might actually get worse. Plus he's got too big an ego, and will create a logjam in our 4 spot. We have Stro and Juwan already, if KG comes in it'll just cause Stro and Juwan to get less minutes and become cold off the bench. We can use the LLE to bring in another role player to compliment our big 2 - bringing KG here is a waste.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ApheLion02 said:


> If the Wolves are really gonna try and trade KG, they won't get nearly as much as they ought to, simply because no team has enough to give back equal value without gutting themselves. Look at it this way, if Pistons give up any 2 of their frontcourt starters for KG, they'd still be an extremely formidable team.
> 
> say
> 
> ...



You're not going to get equal value for him. That's why he's not going to be traded.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> No, I don't like the idea of signing KG for the LLE. What's he gonna be doing while Yao and T-Mac work the pick-and-roll? T-Mac runs the show here, he needs the ball in his hands, so with KG here T-Mac's game might actually get worse. Plus he's got too big an ego, and will create a logjam in our 4 spot. We have Stro and Juwan already, if KG comes in it'll just cause Stro and Juwan to get less minutes and become cold off the bench. We can use the LLE to bring in another role player to compliment our big 2 - bringing KG here is a waste.


 Of course Yao Mainia is joking....i hope

but, as a huge KG fan im all for him leaving minny...free him from that hell hole like Houston did for McGrady last summer...

its hell having your 2 favorite players in the same conference..esp. when niether has experince much playoff success...so getting to promise land means knocking out the other one..

but, I hope you're joking Mainia...KGs better than Yao and McGrady


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> Of course Yao Mainia is joking....i hope
> 
> but, as a huge KG fan im all for him leaving minny...free him from that hell hole like Houston did for McGrady last summer...
> 
> ...


I was think of adding a  smiley in there but I think it was obvious enough....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Speaking of the Wolves, Damien Wilkins is supposedly going to sign with them for 5 years and 15 million.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Speaking of the Wolves, Damien Wilkins is supposedly going to sign with them for 5 years and 15 million.


:verysad:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Sad day for yao mania.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

hitokiri315 said:


> Baka!


Ahoka!


----------



## 绿野飞仙 (Aug 21, 2005)

你们在说日语吧？


----------

